#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-21
<elfranne> hvordan kan man lave en desktop shortcut til en sftp, lige som man kan lave i "places"
<elfranne> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan man lave en desktop shortcut til en sftp, lige som man kan lave i "places"
<decibyte> kan man ikke trække fra places http://www.google.com/search?q=young+stalin&rls=com.microsoft:da:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GGLL_da
<decibyte> hov, der gik min mus lige amok
<decibyte> kan man ikke trække det fra places og ud på skrivebordet?
<elfranne> nop
<decibyte> heller ikke sådan noget med højreklik på tingen inde i places og så et-eller-andet?
<elfranne> man kan ikke hojreklike i places
<decibyte> okay
<decibyte> jeg er desværre ikke på en ubuntu-maskine lige nu, men måske nogle andre kan hjælpe.
<sound-natty> decibyte:  når du er forbundet til dit site kan du under steder>maskine kopiere din genvej, og så på skrivebordet højreklikke og oprette en genvej til dit site
<TLE> ?spørgsmål kan man få tracker til at indeksere gmail?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-22
<jarlen> hm, jeg kører 'grep -w '[A-Z_]\{1,\}' towers.sh'
<jarlen> ?spørgsmål hvorfor printer det ikke alle linjer fra towers.sh der indeholder et ord bestående af store bogstaver og _ ?
<jarlen> Hvad er det jeg overser? :/
<Munksgaard> jarlen: hvad printer den, og hvad printer den ikke?
<jarlen> Det virker som om den printer hele filen og highlighter de ord jeg leder efter
<soren> jarlen: Jeg forstår ikke helt, hvorfor den hilighter som den gør, men jeg kan godt forklare, hvorfor den viser de linier, som den gør.
<soren> jarlen: Det er fordi [A-Z] ikke betyder det samme som [ABCDE..XYZ].
<soren> jarlen: Derimod betyder det: Ethvert tegn, der sorteres mellem A og Z.
<soren> Når LC_ALL=da_DK.blah, så sorterer små bogstaver altså også derimellem.
<soren> Så den matcher i virkeligheden alle bogstaver fra a til z, både store og små.
<soren> ...men at den så faktisk kun highlighter de store bogstaver...  Det er lidt sort for mog.
<soren> mig.
<soren> jarlen: LC_ALL=C grep -w '[A-Z_]\{1,\}' towers.sh
<soren> jarlen: ...burde gøre tricket.
<jarlen> soren: Så det er et spørgsmål om dansk charset?
<jarlen> Så hvis jeg kører det på unis maskine burde det virke?
<soren> jarlen: Det kan jeg umuligt udtale mig om.
<jarlen> :P
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? : hvis man skal tage en uddannelse indenfor IT med servere som speciale, hvad hedder den udannelse så, og hvor kan man tage den ?
<simon> jeg tror der findes en uddannelse kaldet systemadministrator
<simon> pixiarvai, har du prøvet at søge på ug.dk?
<pixiarvai> jeg prøver nu
<pixiarvai> takker, så lærte jeg da en ny side :)
<simon> ug.dk er vist ret gammel. jeg tror den fandtes da jeg gik i gymnasiet.
<pixiarvai> jeg gik i lære som smed i 92, så jeg er sikker på at den ikke var der på det tidspunkt hehe
<simon> ;)
<pixiarvai> tak for kaffe, det er jo en jungle at finde rundt i :D
<simon> har du prøvet søgefunktionen?
<pixiarvai> jeg er igang med den, men jeg skal lige pejle mig ind
<Ubuntubruger9> hej
<Ubuntubruger9> hvor kan man ændre skærm opløsning i linux mint
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg kan kun få den op 1280 X 800
<Ubuntubruger9> er her nogggggggggggen
<Ubuntubruger9> nogen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-23
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der kender en kort og læservenlig artikel om linux-sikkerhed?
<Ubuntubruger2> hej. forsøger at prøve  Ubuntu 10.10 netbook på min gamle Medion PC som er "frosset" efter en gang virus. Kunne ikke starte op fra USB stick, så har brændt en CD med Ubuntu. Den starter menuen op og arbejder på disken i ca 4 min og så sker der ikke mere. Nogen der kan hjælpe
<Ubuntubruger1> Hey folkens
<Ubuntubruger1> Er der nogen der er aktiv?
<Ubuntubruger1> (Har brug for lidt hjælp med SSH/Terminal)
<Ubuntubruger1> ?spørgsmål Hvordan får jeg adgang til terminalen på min netbook derhjemme, når jeg selv er på skolen? Jeg vil gerne undgå VNC da nettet på skolen er langsomt. Sidder på en Mac på skolen, en ubuntu netbook derhjemme. På forhånd tak.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger1: du skal have installeret en ssh-server på din maskine derhjemme og sørge for at netværket/netforbindelsen er sat op til at den kan nås udefra.
<Ubuntubruger1> Prøvede at installere ssh via "apt-get install ssh"
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvilken port er standard ssh?
<Ubuntubruger1> (Hvilken port skal jeg forwarde?)
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger1: sudo skal installere openssh-server
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja, sorry
<decibyte> ikke sudo. bare du :)
<Ubuntubruger1> Fik det installeret
<decibyte> godt
<decibyte> den lytter som standard på port 22
<Ubuntubruger1> Ok
<Ubuntubruger1> Åbner lige port og installerer openssh
<Ubuntubruger1> Kommer tilbage når jeg er færdig
<decibyte> held og lykke :)
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger2: dit problem ved jeg desværre ikke rigtigt noget om
<Ubuntubruger1> Så er SSH installeret og port åbnet
<Ubuntubruger1> NU sidder jeg på mac'en
<Ubuntubruger1> Er det så ssh brugernavn@mitnavn.dyndns.org ?
<decibyte> æhm
<Ubuntubruger1> Er inde nu
<Ubuntubruger1> SÃ¥ ja, det fungerede :)
<decibyte> okay
<Ubuntubruger1> Tak for hjælpen
<decibyte> velbekomme
<Ubuntubruger1> Decibyte - er du har stadig?
<decibyte> ja?
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg kører en mineraft server på min netbook
<Ubuntubruger1> Minecraft serveren har PID 20043
<Ubuntubruger1> Minecraftserveren kører vi java
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg vil gerne sende en kommando til serveren via terminalen
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan man det?
<decibyte> jeg kender ikke rigtigt minecraft
<decibyte> kan du sende kommandoer til den fra terminalen på netbooken?
<Ubuntubruger1> For at starte serveren fra netbooken kører jeg en bashfil der hedder minecraft.sh
<Ubuntubruger1> Når den bashfil bliver kørt "overtager" minecraft terminalvinduet, og kører som process i vinduet
<Ubuntubruger1> Derfor kan jeg indtaste kommandoer direkte til vinduet via VNC
<decibyte> okay
<Ubuntubruger1> Spørgsmålet er om jeg kan undgå VNC, og derfor indtaste kommandoer gennem SSH?
<decibyte> så skal du gøre det på en lidt anden måde.
<decibyte> er det et problem hvis du skal genstarte minecraft-serveren?
<Ubuntubruger1> Nope
<decibyte> okay
<decibyte> så start med at installere det program der hedder screen
<decibyte> apt-get install screen
<Ubuntubruger1> Du vil ikke opsætte en VNC server, vel?
<Ubuntubruger1> For det har jeg allerede...
<decibyte> nej. vnc er smart hvis du skal fjernstyre noget med gui. men det er ikke det du skal her.
<Ubuntubruger1> Ok, super
<Ubuntubruger1> Screen er i forvejen den nyeste version
<decibyte> screen har ikke som sådan noget med fjernstyring at gøre. men det gør det lettere for dig at gøre en masse ting forskellige steder fra.
<decibyte> fint
<decibyte> kort fortalt: screen er et program der starter en terminal i terminalen. denne terminal kan man så detach'e og senere attach'e igen
<decibyte> så dit brugsscenarie her er at starte screen, starte din minecraft server inde i screen og så detache screen
<decibyte> så kommer du tilbage ud i den terminal hvor du startede screen fra
<Ubuntubruger1> Ok, hvordan gør jeg det?
<decibyte> men minecraft-serveren kører stadig inde i screen som lever videre i baggrunden
<decibyte> kør kommandoen screen
<Ubuntubruger1> Done
<decibyte> og så starter du din minecraft-server derinde
<Ubuntubruger1> Skal jeg ikke stoppe minecraftserveren først?
<decibyte> (husk at stoppe den anden)
<decibyte> jo
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan kommer jeg ud af screen
<Ubuntubruger1> ?
<decibyte> når den så kører, så trykker du ctrl+a d
<decibyte> så detacher du screen
<Ubuntubruger1> Ok
<decibyte> nu kan du så tage i skole, ssh'e hjem til din maskine, og så køre kommandoen screen -r
<decibyte> så resume'r du din screen
<decibyte> og så er du tilbage inde i den terminal der kører minecraft-serveren
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan man navngive flere screens?
<decibyte> ja
<Ubuntubruger1> Det kan jeg nok selv læse om - TUSIND tak for hjælpen :)
<decibyte> hvis du - når du starter screen - bruger argumentet -S
<decibyte> fx screen -S minecraft
<decibyte> og så resumer du med screen -r minecraft
<Ubuntubruger1> Awesome
<decibyte> screen er din nye, gode ven
<Ubuntubruger1> Det tør siges
<decibyte> du kan også have flere terminaler indeni den samme screen
<decibyte> hvis du ikke i screen trykker ctrl+a c
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvordan "sletter" man en screen?
<decibyte> så får du en ny terminal
<decibyte> og så kan du skifte mellem dem med ctrl+a 0-9
<decibyte> hvor 0 er den første du lavede, 1 er den næste osv.
<decibyte> du "sletter" din screen ved at stoppe det program der kører i den og skrive exit
<Ubuntubruger1> Ok, tak
<decibyte> (det skal man så gøre i alle de terminaler man evt har åbnet inde i den samme screen)
<decibyte> men find noget dokumentation på screen og læs om hvad den kan. det bliver du glad for.
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvis man vil liste sine aktive screens?
<decibyte> jeg bruger den fx selv lige nu til at chatte igennem. min irc-client kører altid på min server og så logger jeg bare ind og genoptager chatten når jeg har brug for det.
<decibyte> men der er uendelige anvendelsesmuligheder :)
<Ubuntubruger1> -ls
<Ubuntubruger1> Fandt det
<Ubuntubruger1> Må man spørge hvad du bruger din server til? (Har selv lige fået en netbook op at køre, pt "kun" ftp, subsonic og minecraft)
<Ubuntubruger1> Kan ligeså godt få så meget ud af den som muligt...
<decibyte> jeg bruger den til mange ting
<decibyte> generel legeplads
<Ubuntubruger1> Samme her, men mangler lidt at "lege" med
<decibyte> webserver, filserver (rart altid at have adgang til sin musik, billeder, etc hvorsomhelst fra)
<decibyte> og så er den musikserver for mine squeezeboxes
<Ubuntubruger1> Det har jeg allerede... Ellers noget awesome? (Undskyld min teenager-n00b tendens, men ja, det fascinerer)
<decibyte> hehe. helt i orden.
<decibyte> jeg kan ikke lige komme på nogle vildt konkrete ting. men det er rart at have en maskine på (og tilgængelig fra) nettet som altid er tændt.
<Ubuntubruger1> Det har jeg allerede erfaret :)
<decibyte> jeg laver en del webudvikling, så den fungerer også som udviklingsmaskine for mig
<Ubuntubruger1> Du skal i hvertfald have tak for hjælpen. Må man spørge hvilken hardware du har i din?
<decibyte> det er en oldgammel maskine der blev kasseret fra min arbejde
<Ubuntubruger1> Bruger den så ikke meget strøm?
<decibyte> tjoh
<decibyte> det gør den nok
<decibyte> jeg burde nok finde noget der er bedre for miljøet :(
<Ubuntubruger1> Tænkte mere på regningen :P
<decibyte> ...men nu tenderer det her efterhånden smalltalk. det er også fint, men så skal man vist hoppe over i en anden irc-kanal.
<Ubuntubruger1> Min er en single-core 1.6GHz atom, så det er ikke et monster
<Ubuntubruger1> Øhm, help?
<Ubuntubruger1> :P
<Ubuntubruger1> Er på browserversionen
<decibyte> okay
<decibyte> der er en kanal der hedder #ubuntu-dk-snak til den slags
<decibyte> men den kan du nok ikke nå fra browseren
<Ubuntubruger1> Har en IRC client, hvad er serverens navn?
<decibyte> freenode
<decibyte> find en her: http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<decibyte> eller brug chat.freenode.net
<Martin__> SÃ¥ er jeg her
<Martin__> Hopper over i ubuntu-dk-snak
<kristian-aalborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712984
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der har lyst til at lege? ;)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-24
<Ubuntubruger5> hej
<decibyte> hej
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg håber at der en flink bruger som lige kan hjælpe en newbie i Ubuntu og opsætning af mail
<Ubuntubruger5> Kort fortalt....har smidt Ubuntu på min maskine og skal nu have mail til at virker....bruger evolution
<Ubuntubruger5> Min mail har jeg igennem Dandomain og skulle vist være en pop3
<Ubuntubruger5> Indgående mails virker fint......men udgående skaber problemer
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger5, hvilken smtp-server bruger du?
<decibyte> hvilken smtp-server har du angivet som udgående?
<dmcn> :)
<Ubuntubruger5> den hedder mail.mkjeldsen.dk
<Ubuntubruger5> skulle den måske hedde smtp.mkjeldsen.dk ?
<dmcn> det behøver den formentlig ikke - hvilken port bruger du?
<Ubuntubruger5> mht port så har jeg ikke lige fundet nogle steder hvor det angives.....men det kunne formentlig være det
<dmcn> din udbyder har formentlig spærret for port 25 på alt andet end deres SMTP-server, så du skal enten angive et andet portnummer til din egen SMTP, eller bruge din udbyders SMTP
<dmcn> er det en laptop eller en stationær?
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er en laptop. Yes det er rigtigt at jeg tidligere har måtte ændre den til 366 eller var det 336 i Win7
<dmcn> 366 ser rigtigt ud
<dmcn> så skal du bare finde det sted i evolution, hvor du ændrer det
<dmcn> desværre bruger jeg den ikke selv, så den del kan jeg ikke hjælpe med :)
<dmcn> ah, lidt googling hjalp
<dmcn> skriv mail.mkjeldsen.dk:366
<Ubuntubruger5> Nedern....den gik ikke :-( Hmmm....nå men det er bare at teste løs
<Ubuntubruger5> jo den gik sgu :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg takker mange gange for hjælpen og kaster mig glad ud i Ubuntu universet
<dmcn> velbekomme - og god fornøjelse :)
<decibyte> held og lykke.
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der enlig et program som pyton eller ruby hvor man kan se om ens shellscript kommando dur, som giver en feedback linien virker eller en syntax
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg kan ikke helt gennemskue hvor og hvordan jeg får en kommando til at kører hver nat kl 04.00 eks.
<nikolaj_basher> ved det er crontab der styre det men hvordan tilgår jeg den?
<soren> crontab -e
<nikolaj_basher> soren, tak så gav artiklen mere mening
<soren> :)
<nikolaj_basher> soren,  er det korrekt fortolket: * 04 * * * /root/safe så kører den safe 04.00 hver dag
<soren> Nej.
<soren> Så kører den hvert minut fra 4.00 til 4.59.
<nikolaj_basher> er det så * * 04 * *
<soren> Nej, så kører den hvert minut d. 4. i hver måned.
<nikolaj_basher> så forstår jeg det ikke, hvordan kan jeg styre så den gør det hver nat kl 04.00
<soren> 0 4 * * *
<nikolaj_basher> kan du lige give en kort forklaring ?
<soren> Du vil have den til at køre 4.00
<soren> 0 er minuttet.
<soren> 4 er timen.
<soren> * * * betyder hver dag i måneden, ligegyldigt hvilken ugedag.
<soren> * 4 * * * betyder 4. time, minuttet er ligegyldigt (med andre ord: hvert minut).
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-25
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej
<skyggen> nogen der ved lidt omkring ubuntu 10.10 trådløst netværk
<snigepige> skyggen, start dit spørgsmål med '?spørgsmål', så er der større chance for at folk ser det :O)
<skyggen> okay tak :)
<skyggen> ?nogen der ved lidt omkring ubuntu 10.10 trådløst netværk kan ikke finde min router
<MikeDK> brug hele sammensætningen af både ? og ordet spørgsmål skyggen
<MikeDK> altså
<MikeDK> ?spørgsmål, og så dit aktuelle spørgsmål
<MikeDK> så blir det highlighted for de fleste herinde
<skyggen> Ja sry i må undskylde er lidt træt her i nat:)
<MikeDK> heh
<MikeDK> btw, hvilket wifikort har du i maskinen?
<skyggen> ?spørsmål: nogen der ved lidt omkring ubuntu 10.10 trådløst netværk kan ikke finde min router
<skyggen> Den eneset info jeg har om kortet er kun 802.11b/g wireless lan
<MikeDK> okay
<MikeDK> så start lige en terminal, og fyr denne kommando af, lspci | grep Network
<MikeDK> den fortæller dig præcis hvilket kort du har i maskinen
<skyggen> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN det fik jeg ud af den
<MikeDK> okay, har du installeret hardware driveren til den, fra den der hedder Yderligere drivere som ligger udner System->Administration->Yderligere drivere?
<Ubuntubruger9> Havde lige et brokedown på nette
<Ubuntubruger9> hilsen skyggen
<MikeDK> okay
<MikeDK> hvad er den sidste sætning du fik med fra mig af?
<Ubuntubruger9> den fortæller dig præcis hvilket kort du har i maskinen
<MikeDK> okay
<MikeDK> okay, har du installeret hardware driveren til den, fra den der hedder Yderligere drivere som ligger udner System->Administration->Yderligere drivere?
<MikeDK> den der hedder Broadcom STA
<skyggen_> Har slået ud af hovedet man skulle genstarte... Jeg genstarter lige og så kommer jeg tilbage. Tak for hjælpen ind til videre mike
<MikeDK> aaah okay, bare helt iorden :-)
<MikeDK> virker det nu ?
<skyggen> kan ikke se det lille ikon hvor der står det er offline
<MikeDK> hhm
<MikeDK> skulle gerne være det første i starten af systray
<MikeDK> du kan jo prøve at klikke på det og se om der dukker en dropdownmenu frem
<MikeDK> med tilgængelige wifi netværk
<skyggen> er lidt ny til ubuntu
<MikeDK> okay, det har vi jo alle været på et tidspunkt :-)
<skyggen> hehe
<MikeDK> har du fået det til at funge så?
<skyggen> kan ikke finde wireless ikonet i den øverste bjælke og har kigget under netværks forbindelse kan ikke finde noget
<skyggen> uden jeg selv skal skrive det hele
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> prøv at logge ud og ind igen, det plejer gerne at hjælpe, den KAN godt smutte en gang imellem, alt afhængig af hvilke hardware man har, og hvor nyt det er
<skyggen> okay gør lige så
<skyggen> forresten hvilken irc program undersøtter linux
<MikeDK> xchat
<MikeDK> bare kør kommandoen sudo apt-get install irc i terminal
<skyggen> tak ses om lidt
<MikeDK> slu8dder
<MikeDK> bare kør kommandoen sudo apt-get install xchat i terminal
<MikeDK> meget lig mIRC
<skyggen> kommer lige på der når jeg har relogget
<Skyggen> Hej igen
<MikeDK> hey
<MikeDK> hvis du er interesseret har vi vores offtopic-kanal #ubuntu-dk-snak hvor vi sidder nogle stykker osse
<MikeDK> dog ikke mange vågne på nuværende tidspunkt
<MikeDK> ........tror jeg :-)
<Skyggen> nej tænkte jeg nok men gemmer lige dem her
<MikeDK> heh okay
<Skyggen> ?spørgsmål nogen der ved om wicd er bedre end netværks manageren
<MikeDK> tror ikke du skal installere wicd lige pt, jeg har hørt at den har nogle bugs der lige ska rettes til
<MikeDK> så om en uges tid kan du nok forsøge vil jeg tro
<Skyggen> okay
<Skyggen> tak
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-26
<Ubuntubruger3> ??spørgsmål. Hej jeg vil lige høre om der er nogen der kan hjælpe mig. Jeg vil høre om der er mulighed for at man et eller andet sted i ubuntu kan se hvilket netkort jeg har i min computer
<Ubuntubruger3> alså det trådløse.
<Ubuntubruger3> vil gerne have xp på computeren, da jeg skal bruge det til min iphone, men kan ikke finde ud af hvad netkort jeg har i, så kan ikke installere driveren.
<Ubuntubruger3> har prøvet at søge på google, men zepto er gået konkurs og min model af bærbar har mange forskellige netkort i
<cromag> jeg tror..
<cromag> start en terminal
<cromag> skriv:
<cromag> dmesg | grep -i network
<cromag> der bør komme noget frem
<cromag> om det OGSÅ gælder trådløst netværk er jeg ikke sikker p
<cromag> på
<Ubuntubruger3> weeeee takker =) virkede =)
<Ubuntubruger3> prøver lige
<thor_> hej er der nogle af jer der har prøvet xfce 4.8 for den er ligesom gnome2. er på den nu
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål: Hej, Jeg har win vista installeret på en partison af min hd og overvejer at lægge ubuntu 10.10 ind på en anden partison af samme hd - er det muligt? Jeg synes ikke jeg finder svar i tidligere tråde i forum.
<Ubuntubruger2> Hvis det er muligt er fremgangsmåden så: boot fra ubuntu10.10 cd, installerer på partison uden win vista, og vupti det virker :)? I så fald går jeg ud fra jeg ved opstart af computer får mulighed for at vælge mellem de to styresystemer
<kristian-aalborg> http://dreamer.nitro.dk/typography/bitmap-fonts.html - er der nogen, der kan lure at få dem her lavet om til .psf
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål jeg har lidt problemer med at kommer på mit trådløse net kunne godt bruge lidt hjælp
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål jeg kan ikke tilgå mit cups, noget der kan hjælpe?
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg er ved at skrive bash scrip, men hvordan opretter man et array indei scriptet, jeg kan fint finde ud af det på kommandolinien
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger3, kan ikke hjælpe desværre men vil tro du gør det på samme måde som i kommandoen
<Ubuntubruger3> det ville jeg også
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål nogen der ved hvordan jeg installere ps2pdf
<cromag> sudo apt-get install ps2pdf ?
<cromag> eller via synaptics
<cromag> er mit gæt/bud
<askhl> nikolaj_basher, ifølge apt-cache search ps2pdf er den måske i texlive-latex-extra
<askhl> bl.a.
<nikolaj_basher> askhl, ok så hvis jeg installere det brude det virke? jeg installerede gc-commen der sagde den også den var i og jeg har de i mit usr/lib bibliotek men systemet kan bare ikke registrere det er der ;:(
#ubuntu-dk 2011-03-27
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej ny begynder her
<Ubuntubruger8> er i der ?
<askhl_> Ubuntubruger8: hej
<Ubuntubruger8> Yoo
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der nogen spicial version af BlackBox jeg skal hente til ubuntu 10.10 eller er det fint nok med den seneste version ?
<Ubuntubruger8> BlackBoxwm
<askhl_> Kender ikke blackbox.  Hvis det ikke findes i standardpakkearkiverne, så kan man måske finde en ubuntupakke et andet sted
<askhl_> Ellers kan det sikkert installeres uden (enhver version)
<Ubuntubruger8> k http://blackboxwm.sourceforge.net/ det er bare et window manager program til at tweak udsende
<askhl_> Ubuntubruger8: har du set om der findes en pakke i standardpakkearkiverne?
<askhl_> dvs. om det kan installeres fra softwarecenteret
<Ubuntubruger8> via. synaptic ?
<Ubuntubruger8> tror jeg den den er 2 sec
<Ubuntubruger8> det er den men der er bare ikke det ubuntu logo der viser det sku være compasible
<askhl_> Ubuntu-logoet viser om pakken vedligeholdes af Canonical.  I det her tilfælde vedligeholdes den af nogle andre, men derfor er den stadig kompatibel
<Ubuntubruger8> ahh ok
<Ubuntubruger8> nice 2 know
<Ubuntubruger8> thx
<askhl_> (Hvis den ikke var kompatibel, ville den ikke være i pakkearkiverne)
<kristian-aalborg> lige en sidebemærkning - det kan godt gå i fisk med ting der ikke er i arkiverne
<askhl_> især sådan noget med vindueshåndteringer som skal integreres med gdm og hvad ved jeg :).  Så det er bestemt at foretrække at installere ting fra arkiverne!
<kristian-aalborg> jeg holder mig faktisk til repos medmindre det er et lille fjolleprogram der ikke har noget med resten at gøre - har nogle dyrekøbte erfaringer med kernels og grafikdrivere ;)
<askhl_> Det er nok også de mest ubehagelige ting at installere.
<xolido> hej igen Ubuntubruger8 her
<xolido> hehe ok dsv. grafikkort afbranding ?
<kristian-aalborg> nej, slet ikke... men det gik helt i kage
<xolido> ahh ok
<kristian-aalborg> jeg holder mig til mainstrem ting på min mainframe ;)
<xolido> har i gode erfaring med at køre windows spil med ubuntu ?
<kristian-aalborg> xolido: hvis du har flere computere kan du evt. sætte den ene af til eksperimenter - der er masser af spændende software
<kristian-aalborg> xolido: jeg har kørt lidt klassikere i ScummVM uden problemer, ellers ikke
<kristian-aalborg> Sam N' Max, Monkey Island og den slags...
<xolido> k ikk starcraft 2 fx ?
<kristian-aalborg> kun adventure
<xolido> k
<kristian-aalborg> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<kristian-aalborg> der er et program til den slags, der hedder Wine
<kristian-aalborg> også noget der hedder Steam-et-eller-andet, tror jeg
<xolido> ja Wine har jeg kigget lidt ind i men der er satme meget at holde styr på hvis det skal sættes op rigtigt
<Jello> kristian-aalborg når du mener spændende software, hentyder du så til Ubuntu software center ? :)
<kristian-aalborg> der er selvfølgelig mange ting der også
<Jello> eller findes der nogle gode sider på nettet ?
<Jello> jep
<kristian-aalborg> men mente mere i det hele taget... en masse distroer at vælge imellem
<kristian-aalborg> Jello: ubuntuforums.org er en fin side
<kristian-aalborg> xolido: jeg ville måske anbefale at beholde en partition med Win til at spille på
<xolido> jamen nu har jeg sku tængt mig at gå all in på ubuntu.. sidst jeg legede med ubuntu gav jeg op :b
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har ikke brugt andet end linux i årevis, det er ikke så svært som man gør det til
<xolido> nej nej skal også kun lige ind i kampen :)
<xolido> Hai - hvor er det nu jeg finder ud af hvilken version jeg køre 32 eller 64 henne ?
<xolido> 32bit eller 64 bit**
<xolido> i ubuntu 10.10
<askhl_> xolido: det er muligt at kommandoen uname -a vil afsløre det
<xolido> Linux PuzzlePalace 2.6.35-28-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:58:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<xolido> det hva jeg fik u af det
<xolido> sige det dig noget om det er 32 eller 64 ?
<xolido> @askhl_ ?
<askhl_> xolido: jeg skulle mene at den skriver 64 hvis det er 64-bit
<askhl_> det er i hvertfald tilfældet på den computer, jeg testede det på
<xolido> k - får det her - 2.6.35-28-generic-pae #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 1 14:58:06 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<xolido> står ingen steder om det er 32 eller 64 bit hos mig. hvad jeg ved af
<xolido> hvad betyder det ?
<askhl_> Tjaeh, åbenbart står det der ikke i det tilfælde.  Det ville nok have stået der hvis det var 64 bit.  Men hvad ved jeg
<MikeDK> askhl_, der plejer ikke at stå om det er 32bit eller 64bit ved uname
<askhl_> MikeDK: så er det måske kun på visse platforme at det gør
<MikeDK> hvilken platform sidder du da ved?
<MikeDK> for mindes ikke at uname kommandoer har kunne give besked om arkitekturen
<MikeDK> men selvfølgelig gir den besked om at det er i686
<MikeDK> det gør min 32bit 10.04 osse
<askhl_> uname -i udskriver hardwareplatformen, i det her tilfælde x86_64
<MikeDK> hhm
<MikeDK> hvilken ubuntu version sidder du på?
<kristian-aalborg> askhl: den var snedig, ikke set den før
<askhl_> Det er CentOS
<MikeDK> for her siger den unknown
<MikeDK> aah okay
<askhl_> har også en der skriver "ppc64"
<askhl_> og en der ikke angiver noget (men som er 32-bit)
<asger> ?spørgsmål. Jeg lige installeret ubuntu, men jeg har ikke nogen lyd fra mine højtalere. Hvad kan jeg gøre?
<kristian-aalborg> hej asger
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at åbne en terminal og skriv alsamixer
<asger> kristian-aalborg, hej
<kristian-aalborg> og så enter :)
<asger> kristian-aalborg, ja, så kommer der nogle informationer op, om mit lydkort tror jeg det er
<asger> kristian-aalborg, søjlen med "speaker" ser ikke ud som de andre
<kristian-aalborg> så prøv at skrue op for alting... og sørge for, at der ikke er noget der er sat på "mute"
<asger> kristian-aalborg, søjlen med "speaker" ser ikke ud som de andre sig
<kristian-aalborg> du kører frem og tilbage mellem de forskellige ting med piletasterne og muter/unmuter med "m" eller space... kan ikke huske det
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at kør hen på den og tryk "pil op"
<asger> kristian-aalborg, ah ja, det var tricket
<kristian-aalborg> virker det nu?
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Nej, stadigvæk ikke.
<asger> kristian-aalborg, alt er ellers i top
<kristian-aalborg> og den er ikke mutet?
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Men der står stadigvæk MM ved speaker....de tbetyder vel ikke mute?
<kristian-aalborg> MM skal være lysehvid, eller hvordan man nu skal sige det
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at trykke M når du er ved speaker - hvad sker der?
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Hm, lysehvid. Den er jeg ikke helt med på
<kristian-aalborg> altså du kan se MM uanset hvad, men den bliver lys når den er tændt
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan ikke køre alsamixer på denne maskine - lad mig lige starte en anden op så jeg kan være med
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Hm, hvordan kan jeg trykke på MM?
<asger> kristian-aalborg, okay, tak
<kristian-aalborg> asger: hen på speaker og tryk "m"
<kristian-aalborg> altså på dit tastatur bare... og så esc for at komme ud af alsamixer
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Jaaaa.
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Det virker
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Fedt, mand. Tak skal du have
<kristian-aalborg> super :)
<kristian-aalborg> sidste ting du gør er at skrive "suda alsactl store"
<kristian-aalborg> og så dit kodeord når den spørger om det... så er dine indstillinger gemt til næste gang du starter op
<asger> kristian-aalborg, Yes. Lækkert
<asger> kristian-aalborg, tak igen
<kristian-aalborg> det var så lidt - god fornøjelse med Ubuntu :)
<asger> kristian-aalborg, takker
<Ubuntubruger5> hej
<Ubuntubruger5> nogle der ved  noget om fildeling
<Ubuntubruger5> "fildeling?"
<Ubuntubruger2> nogen der ved hvordan man tvinger mono output i MPlayer via .config'en
<Ubuntubruger2> ?
<Ubuntubruger5> nogen der ved noget om fildeling ?
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad helvede er det er for en chat
<Jello> der er vidst én som har fået det forkerte ben ud af sengen : d
<Jello> hvad er det du gerne vil vide om fildeling i forhold til ubuntu ?
<Ubuntubruger2> ?? nogen der kan hjælpe mig med den bootloader jeg har på min computer, når den starter op kan jeg vælge mellem ubuntu og windows, ubuntu står øverst. Problemet er at jeg gerne vil have truecrypt installeret
<Ubuntubruger2> men tør ikke helt, pga jeg ikke har så meget forstand på det bootloader ting. nogen der kan hjælpe?
<snigepige> Ubuntubruger2, start dit spørgsmål med: '?spørgsmål' så ser folk det :O)
<Ubuntubruger2> agg =) så det godt =D
<Ubuntubruger2> syntes bare lige der stod man skulle skrive ?? =D
<snigepige> :O)
<Ubuntubruger2> cls ;)
<MikeDK> Jello, nu er det altså fuldt forståeligt at folk blir lidt irriterede når der ikke blir svaret overhovedet på chatten, kanalen her har jo været pænt død her på det sidste, man skulle næsten tro at ubuntu er en død ting her i danmark
<Jello> MikeDK: jamen fair nok da.. som du måske ved er jeg først begyndt at komme på kanalen for et par dage siden :) men som du skriver, så har der faktisk ikke været meget aktivitet de gange jeg har været på
<Jello> det jo lidt ærgeligt, havde håbet på at få en masse ny viden om Ubuntu herinde :P
<MikeDK> præcis, og så kan jeg godt forstå nå folk kommer på for at få lidt hjælp, at der så overhovedet ingen der svare, kunne måske være en lille hjælp, at man lige skrev at man ikke lige kunne hjælpe dem fordi man ikke selv har styr på lige den ting i ubuntu, og at der sikkert er andre på kanalen, men folk er blevet meeeeget inaktive her på kanalen i de sidste 1½ års tid, hvilket jo er ret ærgeligt for ubuntu og nye ubuntubrug
<MikeDK> ere
<Jello> Ja, helt enig
<Ubuntubruger2> håber da der kommer gang i den igen :) er selv ved at starte op med ubuntu =) går da 3 skridt frem og 2 tilbage :) men bliver da bedre og bedre =D
<asger> ?spørgsmål. Er det muligt at få to-finger-scrolle på min touch pad med ubuntu?
<askhl> asger, hej
<asger> askhl, hej
<askhl> asger, det kan indstilles et sted i gconf, skulle jeg mene
<askhl> 2 sek
<asger> askhl, okay. Jeg fik det fint til at virke med min gamle bærbare, med synaptic tror jeg musepladen hed. Men den nye havde ikke lige umiddelbart den indstilling
<askhl> Ja, start gconf-editor og søg på "scroll" (sæt kryds i begge flueben)
<askhl> den finder så /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/scroll_method , som kan sættes til forskellige ting
<asger> askhl, jeg er ikke så rutineret i ubuntu, så hvor finder jeg gconf?
<askhl> asger, 2 sek
<askhl> asger, jeg kan ikke lige se om der er et menupunkt, men hvis du starter en terminal (programmer->tilbehør->terminal) og skriver gconf-editor og trykker Enter, så starter det
<askhl> (det er en slags program til at redigere ikke-standard-indstillinger)
<askhl> hvilket sprog bruger du ubuntu på?
<asger> askhl, på dansk
<askhl> O.k., så var navnene på menupunkter i hvertfald rigtige
<asger> askhl, Nu har jeg fundet frem til den fil der hedder scroll method, efter din guide. hvad gør jeg så?
<askhl> klik på værdien, der hvor der står 1.  Skriv så i stedet 2, jf. "lang beskrivelse" nedenfor
<askhl> Det er nok nødvendigt at genstarge gnome for den opdager ændringen
<askhl> (nej, den finder ud af det med det samme, kan jeg se)
<asger> askhl, okay, nu står den på to. skal der flueben i nogle af de her to: horiz_scroll_enabled eller config_migration_needed?
<askhl> asger, lad være med at pille ved andet :)
<askhl> Bare skriv 2 og luk gconf-editor, så er der tofingerrulning
<asger> askhl, Satans, det virker ikke for mig
<askhl> 2 sek
<askhl> asger, prøv at starte gconf-editor igen og find nøglen med scroll_method frem
<asger> askhl, ja
<askhl> Jeg bemærkede lige, at hvis man lukker gconf uden at have trykket enter (så man stadig redigerer værdien), så bliver den ikke gemt
<askhl> det er nok bare det
<askhl> så når du retter scroll_method til 2, så tryk enter
<asger> askhl, jeg prøver, men mærkeligt nok, er der ingen reaktion overhovedet, når jeg trykker enter. Der sker intet, som om jeg ikke trykkede
<askhl> okay, så scroll_method er sat til 2?
<asger> askhl, ja
<askhl> http://www.student.dtu.dk/~ashj/opendir/scroll_method.png <-- ser det sådan ud?
<asger> askhl, ja. præcis sådan
<askhl> okay, hvordan tester du at det ikke fungerer?
<askhl> (hvilket program)
<asger> askhl, Hm, jamen blandt andet i Xchat og min browser chromium
<askhl> Okay.  Kan du bekræfte at det ikke fungerer i gconf-editor selv? (Hvor det fungerer for mig)
<askhl> F.eks. i den lange liste til højre
<askhl> sludder, til venstre :)
<askhl> og hvis ikke, fungerer den tidligere rullemetode i så fald?  Dvs. kantrulning
<asger> askhl, jeg har lige prøvet, og kun kantrulning fungerer
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-19
<Ubuntubruger6> ?der er noget galt med java på min computer, kan pludselig ikke komme på netbank eller andet der kræver java, hvad skal jeg mon gøre
<vooze> starte med at fortælle hvad fejl du får
<Ubuntubruger6> der er ingen beskrivelse af fejlen, internettet lukker bare ned
<Ubuntubruger6> har fundet noget på nettet hvor der står noget om at det er fordi man skal have noget der hedder sun-java, istedet for det der er i forvejen, men har ingen ide om hvordan man får installeret det
<vooze> Det er fordi oracle ikke tillader det "rigtige" java i linux længere
<Ubuntubruger6> men hvad kan man gøre?
<vooze> eller det er forkert, fordi du må gerne bruge det, ubuntu osv. må bare ikke ligge ved som standard længere
<Ubuntubruger6> har som sagt set forskellige forklaringer på nettet omkring installation af det her sun-java, men der er allemulige udtryk og forkortelser jeg ikke forstår en meter af
<vooze> Ubuntubruger6: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<vooze> læs det :)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg når til der hvor der står: To add our PPA and install the latest Oracle Java (JDK) 7 in Ubuntu, use the commands below:  og så står jeg af
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad skal man med de command der står? hvor skal man skrive dem?
<vooze> hehe, så du er helt ny :)
<vooze> bruger du ubuntu 11.10 ?
<vooze> I så fald åbner du TERMINAL. Søg efter den eller hvordan det fungere i ubuntu (er blevet archlinux bruger)
<Ubuntubruger6> hmm, det er et godt spørgsmål, det tror jeg
<Ubuntubruger6> terminal?
<vooze> okay, men åben din terminal
<vooze> ja søg på terminal i dine programmer
<Ubuntubruger6> hvad er det
<vooze> det er ligesom cmd (dos) i windows
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, den har jeg fundet nu
<vooze> okay, så skriver du de ting der står i guiden (evt. lige laver et copy/paste)
<vooze> en linie ad gangen..
<Ubuntubruger6> der står noget i vinduet i forvejen
<Ubuntubruger6> kan det passe?
<Ubuntubruger6> den vi likke copy-paste
<vooze> prøv at højre klikke og trykke på paste
<Ubuntubruger6> nu har jeg skrevet første linje ind, og enter
<Ubuntubruger6> så beder den om password
<vooze> yes, det giver du den bare
<Ubuntubruger6> men det kan jeg ikke få lov at skrive ind
<vooze> det kan godt tænkes det er "usynligt" bare skriv det
<vooze> og tryk enter
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, så skriver den you are about to add the following ppa bla bla
<Ubuntubruger6> and there is no actual java files in this ppa
<vooze> jep, det er fint
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, og så bare enter og næset linje
<vooze> det er fordi den installere et script der installere java, fordi Oracle (tidligere sun) er nogle røvhuller ;)
<vooze> jep
<Ubuntubruger6> nu ruller det ned over vinduet med en masse tal og procent satser
<vooze> yes, det er fordi den er ved at update
<Ubuntubruger6> og så står der download done
<vooze> det gør intet
<Ubuntubruger6> skal man gøre mere så
<Ubuntubruger6> for at det køre?
<vooze> har du fulgt alt i guiden nu?
<Ubuntubruger6> afinstallerer det java der var der før eller?
<Ubuntubruger6> i guiden står der bare de tre linjer
<Ubuntubruger6> og så går den videre til en beskrivelse af hvordan man evt fjerner det igen
<vooze> bare lad den gamle være
<vooze> den bliver ikke brugt mere
<vooze> prøv at genstarte din browser nu
<vooze> og se om det virker
<Ubuntubruger6> ok, så ser jeg om det virker
<Ubuntubruger6> nu
<Ubuntubruger6> tusind tak for hjeælpen
<vooze> det var så lidt :)
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg er ikke så super til det her computer teknik
<vooze> hehe, det er fair nok :)
<vooze> så længe folk gør lidt arbejde først, og så spørg bagefter hjælper de fleste gerne
<Ubuntubruger6> :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-20
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? er der lige nogle som vil bruge 1-2min på at teste ?, jeg har lavet et link, som burde sende folk direkte ind på "ubuntu-dk-moede", men jeg vil gerne lige vide om det virker for andre end mig
<pixiarvai> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=Ubuntubruger.&channels=ubuntu-dk-moede&uio=MT1mYWxzZSYzPWZhbHNlJjk9dHJ1ZSYxMD10cnVl32
<MikeDK> pixiarvai, virker fint her osse
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: virker fint
<pixiarvai> super
<pixiarvai> så kan vi bruge det, til at "lokke" flere til at deltage i ircmøderne
<[dmp]> (Chromium 17)
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: problemet er for mit vedkommende, at jeg glemmer møderne. Indimellem har jeg været ved computeren, men glemmer at kigge på -moede
<pixiarvai> det er nok mest til "nye på chatten", vi andre har jo installeret programmer til formålet
<pixiarvai> problemet er at der er færre og færre deltagere, så vi (redteamet i forum) vil prøve at se om vi kan få flere med
<[dmp]> pixiarvai: det er jeg klar over - og det er et skridt i den rigtig retning. Men det ville være rart at det blev annonceret i her og i -snak når mødet starter. Det syntes jeg ikke altid sker
<pixiarvai> noteret .. og du har helt ret
<[dmp]> anyway,jeg har ikke noget klogt at sige, så det gør ikke den store forskel for mig -men det kunne være i fik et par ekstra deltagere, rimeligt billigt
<pixiarvai> ja, og vi har også lige ændret det, sådan at tråde i forum om møderne er sat til "Global", sådan at de fast e i top i alle fora
<ahf> k
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-23
<Ubuntubruger9> Goddag drenge og piger... Kan har et lille hurtigt spørgsmål, er der nogen der har tid til det?
<Ubuntubruger9>  *kan = Jeg
#ubuntu-dk 2012-03-24
<lars_t_h> ?spørgsmål Jeg får den her fejl på ubuntudanmark.dk/forum - nogen der gider sparke til maskinen (få den rebooted)
<lars_t_h> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<lars_t_h> No route to host [2002]
<lars_t_h> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<pixiarvai> lars_t_h,  vi har set det
<pixiarvai> men det er "kun" forum der er nede, resten virker fint
<lars_t_h> ok, pixiarvai , men det er forum jeg har behov fort at kigge i - no route to host tyder på et netværksproblem eller at mysql serveren er crashet
<lars_t_h> *s/fort/for
<pixiarvai> nicky er i gang
<lars_t_h> det er godt :)
<nicky441> Det ser ud til at fejlen ligger hos udbyderen, og at de allerede er opmærksomme på problemet.
<lars_t_h> tak for opdateringen, nicky441
<nicky441> lars_t_h, intet problem. Det løser jo desværre ikke noget, men så ved vi da hvor fejlen er, og at vi ikke kan gøre noget herfra :)
<lars_t_h> ja
<Ubuntubruger5> Er jeg inde nu??? Er her nogen??? Fattede ikke lige hvad den lavede...
<Ubuntubruger5> Hallo?
<ball> Is there a Faroese translation of Ubuntu?
<olegb> ball: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/fo
<ball> olegb: Thanks!
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-18
<riex> sup
<riex> nogen online? :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Kan Ubuntu fjerne windows fra ens computer?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger3: Ja, når du installerer Ubuntu kan du selv vælge om du vil beholde hvad der evt. måtte ligge der i forvejen.
<riex> nogen online? :>
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål - er der andre der oplever problemer igen og igen med at se dr.dk/tv? evighedsbuffering, afbrydelser midt i det hele osv? Har ALDRIG set noget derinde uden problemer... what to do?
<TLE> snigepige: ja til jeg har også oplevet problemer, jeg ved ikke om det er den samme afspille som den de bruger til at vise "nuværende" tv med, men den de bruger til at vise ældre tv-serier med som f.eks. matador og rejseholder fejler helt forudsigeligt for mig hvis jeg lader den stå på pause for længe
<TLE> men jeg har desværre ingen tricks til at løse det
<snigepige> ærgerligt - her virker det hverken real time eller nu da jeg f.eks. ville se deadline fra igår
<snigepige> TLE, ^
<TLE> TLE: det er dælme trist at de ikke kan finde ud af det
<snigepige> Ja det er surt. Jeg har ikke tvsignal her hvor jeg bor nu, og da jeg sagde min tdc-pakke op troede jeg at jeg havde adgang til licenskanalerne, men det lover min lejekontrakt ikke noget om, desværre, for jeg vil gerne lige have muligheden for at følge med. Det kan jeg så ikke engang online :O(
<snigepige> Håber det bliver bedre når jeg flytter nu her
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-19
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej venner
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg er ny i det her ubuntu verden og ønsker at bruge ubuntu på min stationær og bærbar stedet for windows 7
<Ubuntubruger3> hvilke version skal jeg downloade? Jeg ønsker at bruge det med grafik og ønsker alt hardware virker herunder min Wifi Brother Printer j515W
<[dmp]_> 12.10 (nyeste version) fra http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Ubuntubruger3> Tak.. :)
<Ubuntubruger3> Den kan jeg bruge på en alm. PC?
<[dmp]_> Ja
<Ubuntubruger3> Takker mange gange
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-22
<Ubuntubruger0> test
<Ubuntubruger0> nogen her inde dansk?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har problemer med at streame fra bla. youtube og andre sider ellers virker det nogen der har et bud på problemet
<humle85> FÃ¥r du nogen fejl boks frem? Hvilke sider har du ikke problemer med at streame o
<humle85> *i
<simon> jeg ville ønske at der var en nem måde at reservere en CPU til at se film på. jeg har fire kerner som alle sammen er totalt optaget af at compile.
<simon> det virker som om der er kerneunderstøttelse for det på flere måder hvor ingen af dem har et tilgængeligt userland-værktøj.
<simon> ah, nice.
<simon> eller fakisk, renice.
<simon> hm... jeg synes ikke det fungerer. det hakker når der starter nye processer på den CPU mplayer kører.
<humle85> Du skal have dig en Raspberry Pi ved siden af ;)
<simon> nej, det er da meget smartere hvis jeg har al min hardware inde i én kasse! :)
<simon> (det er fordi jeg ikke er hjemme at jeg synes det, ellers havde det været meget smart.)
<humle85> :) det spare selvf. noget der. Hvad med en mobil iPad så :) den går any where
<humle85> Er du ude i et hametisk lukket serverrum ?
<[dmp]_> simon: det kan vaere at taskset kan hjaelpe dig
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-23
<kasperd> Er her nogen som ved hvilken keyring man skal installere for at checke signaturen på gnupg sources?
<kasperd> Jeg har installeret både ubuntu-keyring og debian-keyring.
<kasperd> Men apt-get source gnupg siger stadig at den ikke kan finde nøglen.
<humle85> start dit spørgsmål med nøgleordet "?spørgsmål" . Så er der helt sikkert en der kommer der kan svare dig
<kasperd> Er det en almindelig konvention?
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål: Er her nogen som ved hvilken keyring man skal installere for at checke signaturen på gnupg sources?
<humle85> Jeg er ikke sikker, der er nok en anden end mig der ved det. Men har du forsøgt med gpg --verify 'souRCESS'
<humle85> hov det var capslock til sidst der
<kasperd> humle85: Jeg har lige prøvet gpg --verify, den giver samme fejlmelding som apt-get source:
<kasperd> gpg: Signature made Tue 08 Jan 2013 09:01:35 PM CET using RSA key ID A744BE93
<kasperd> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du har problemer med et softwarearkiv ?
<lars_t_h> kasperd, løsning er måske at gendownloade nøglerne igen: Lidt om hvordan man gør det kan du se her http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.dk/2011/08/fixing-gpg-keys-in-ubuntu.html
<kasperd> lars_t_h: Mit spørgsmål var netop hvordan man får installeret nøglerne. Jeg har både debian-keyring og ubuntu-keyring installeret. Jeg tager et kig på dit link i morgen.
<kasperd> Tak for forslaget, håber det hjælper.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, det var så lidt - husk at bruge den rigtige key, du må altså ikke- råkopiere hans kommando, fodi så bruger du hans keys som ikke er din rigtige key
#ubuntu-dk 2013-03-24
<kasperd> lars_t_h: Jeg kører nu aldrig en kommando fra nettet uden først at forstå hvad parameterne betyder.
<kasperd> Jeg kørte kommandoen som beskrevet på den webside. Jeg kunne se at den downloadede og importerede den rigtige nøgle.
<kasperd> Men apt-get source giver stadigvæk samme fejlmelding.
<kasperd> lars_t_h: Jeg prøvede det link du foreslog. Men apt-get source giver stadig samme fejl.
<kasperd> apt-get source læser tilsyneladende kun nøgler fra keyrings installeret gennem pakker, og ikke nøgler downloadet med apt-key.
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du huskede at bruge din key i hans kommanod, og ikke bare råkopiere hans kommando - han skriver udtrykkeligt at du skal bruge din egen key ellers virker det ikke
<lars_t_h> *kammando
<lars_t_h> *kommando
<kasperd> lars_t_h: Jeg kører nu aldrig en kommando fra nettet uden først at forstå hvad parameterne betyder.
<kasperd> Jeg har checket at det var den rigtige nøgle jeg hentede.
<kasperd> Men apt-get source læser kun nøgler fra /usr/share/keyrings og apt-key gemmer kun nøgler i /etc/apt
<lars_t_h> kasperd, godt at sætte sig ind i en kommando før den køres, der er en god grund til at være skeptisk med ting ud fra det vilde internet
<lars_t_h> kasperd, du kan downloade nøglerne fra keyring serveren, og så vidt jeg husker det kan man force (-f) brugen af nøglerne - jeg tror det er nødigt fordi at man ende i cykliske afhængigheder, som aldrig kan blive opfyldt
<lars_t_h> *s/nødigt/nødvendigt
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-17
<Ubuntubruger4> hej alle. jeg er helt grøn i ubuntu men jeg prøver at installere på en gammel bærebar. jeg kommer dog kun til hvor man angiver om man vil opdatere og 3 parts så sker der ikke mere. så tænkte jeg om det vil hjælpe med den alternative udgave. kan man downloade den til et usb stick ?
<DYSW> Ubuntubruger4: Jeg ved ikke præcis hvor den stopper eller hvorfor. men får du nogle fejlbeskeder så kan de ihvertfald hjælpe.
<DYSW> At bruge den alternative udgave (Hvis den stadig findes) vil nok ikke gøre nogen forskel. Den er lige så "ny" som standard udgave og din computer er stadig gammel. Men prøv. Og ja du kan sagtens boote fra en usb
<Ubuntubruger4> der kommer ingen fejlmeddelse. den stopper heller ikke som sådan. den står og kører men det er ligesom den sidder fast og ikke kommer videre. den hænger i flere timer indtil jeg prøver forfra.
<DYSW> Så længe samme boot medie fungere på en nyere pc så fejler din cd/dvd/usb ikke noget. Det er første skridt
<Ubuntubruger4> ok jeg prøver igen. måske en cd er bedre. tak for svarene.
<DYSW> Ikke sikkert at ubuntu vil køre på den hvis den er for gammel, men der findes en række andre som nok vil
<Ubuntubruger4> ok tak.
<zob_> Der er noget galt med ubuntudanmark.dk
<zob_> Den kan godt pinges, men "serverer" ikke rigtig noget i browseren.
<zob_> Den ser i realiteten fint nok ud fra curl: curl -Is http://ubuntudanmark.dk | head -n1
<zob_> giver: HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<zob_> Men: wget -p http://ubuntudanmark.dk
<zob_> Downloader en 0 byte index.html fil.
<DYSW> zob_: jeg får samme fejl
<CybergeekDK> Hmm tror jeg holder tidligere fri i dag, kan man ikke tillade sig det på ens fødselsdag?
<DYSW> CybergreekDK: Kommer an på om du bliver 10 eller 50
<CybergeekDK> bliver 29
<CybergeekDK> siger min sunhedskort i hvert fald og kørekort :P
<DYSW> Så går det vel. sidste år i 20erne, nyd det. er selv lige blevet 31.
<CybergeekDK> yes
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-21
<CybergeekDK> morn
#ubuntu-dk 2014-03-23
<kasperd> ?spørgsmål Nogen som ved hvorfor nice kommandoen ikke virker på Ubuntu 11.10?
<kasperd> Jeg kan godt ændre nice level, men kernen giver stadigvæk processerne samme CPU tid.
<kasperd> Jeg har to processer på hhv. nice 18 og nice 19 i hver sit screen vindue.
<kasperd> Derudover har jeg fire processer på nice 0 i en terminal, jeg faktisk bruger.
<kasperd> Jeg ville forvente at processerne på ncie 0 fik mere CPU tid hver end dem på nice 18 og 19.
<kasperd> Men i praksis får de to processer på nice 18 og 19 hver en tredjedel af CPU tiden på maskinen, og de fire på nice 0 må deles om resten.
<kasperd> Hvad kan jeg gøre for at de to processer, der kun burde have den overskydende CPU tid ikke sløver hele maskinen ned?
<kasperd> Fandt dokumentation af chrt kommandoen og satte de to processer med højt nice level til samtidigt at have idle scheduling policy.
<kasperd> De fik stadigvæk mere CPU tid end alle andre processer tilsammen.
<kasperd> Er scheduling på den kerne fuldstændig deffekt?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-03-22
<Ubuntubruger6> hello, any body know how i install Ubuntu on my win7 laptop?
<marker_> hvad er jeres erfaring med VPN og kender i et godt sted i kan anbefale?
<marker_> ?spørgsmål hvad er jeres erfaring med VPN og kender i et godt sted i kan anbefale?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-03-24
<Ubuntubruger1> spørgsmål  Mit lys på skærmen bliver svagere. Hvor kan man regulere det
<Ubuntubruger1> n Ole
<Simooon> hey, er der nogen her der bruger 16.04 daily build?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-03-23
<Ubuntubruger2> spørgsmål er der nogle kendte fejl ved 16.04.02. Dette da jeg har lavet en dvd med denne udgave på men den fejler på 2 maskiner. Vil lige vide om jeg skal vælge 16.01 i stedet
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger2: ikke hvad jeg ved af
<TLE_02> Ubuntubruger2: Oftest er det brænderfejl. Jeg er ikke klar over om det er tilfældet længere, men Ubuntu-installationsmedier plejede at komme med en selvtestsmulighed, hvor den kontrollerer sit eget indhold
<TLE_02> den bør være i den menu der dukker op ved boot
<TLE_02> Hvis du ikke kan udføre selvtest vil jeg anbefale at prøve at lave en skive ved lavere hastighed
<Ubuntubruger2> tak jeg laver en ny download og en ny "skive"
#ubuntu-dk 2018-03-23
<sergi12> hello
<sergi12> linux is great SO
#ubuntu-dk 2018-03-24
<Cybergeek> jojo
